# Filtration Sys 75G ideas!



## sgcichlids45 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok fish folks,
Tank 75G 48x18x21, what does your filtration system look like on your 75g? Keep in mind the setup should be an Mbuna's wet dream :fish:

Thanks,
SG


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two canisters totaling at least 7X GPH.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I have two eheim 2217. Dose a great job!


----------



## MMonline (Feb 9, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Two canisters totaling at least 7X GPH.


Where do you recommend placing the intake and returns?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Intake and the bottom and return directly over it. Each filter at about the 1/3 and 2/3 point along the length of the tank.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We use 2 fluval 406's on our 75gal. mbuna tank. This is working very well for us.


----------



## MMonline (Feb 9, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Intake and the bottom and return directly over it. Each filter at about the 1/3 and 2/3 point along the length of the tank.


What direction do you point your returns?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I'm also in the same situation. Running a Fluval U4.I have about 24 young Tropheus and i will be adding a second filter soon. Might go with Eheim 2075 or if i could fit it an FX6.


----------



## sgcichlids45 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, so I have made my decision and purchased 2 Penn-Plaxx Cascade 1500's to do the dirty work. ? Would it be appropriate to run one with chemical filtration and the other with mechanical, as always thoughts, suggestions or criticisms welcome.

Thanks,
SG


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Fill one up with bio media completely and the other with chemical and mechanical media.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My preference is always mechanical + what ever else you desire. Using mechanical media as the initial media will help to keep the bio-media cleaner longer.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

johnnyblade said:


> Fill one up with bio media completely and the other with chemical and mechanical media.


The problem wit this scenario is that the can with all bio will get clogged with debris that would normally be removed by the mechanical media. The other will have much of it's mechanical media become bio media. The best ideas is to set the cans up with the correct media, so they function as intended.
For me, I would use a single AC 110 for a 75.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Let me clarify again,use the foam pads in the first tray. Then fill the rest with biomedia. I have all my set ups this way and it works well.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

sgcichlids45 said:


> Ok fish folks,
> Tank 75G 48x18x21, what does your filtration system look like on your 75g? Keep in mind the setup should be an Mbuna's wet dream :fish:
> 
> Thanks,
> SG


Many ways/options to go about this. First, we need to find out what you're looking for. 
1)Are you looking for filters that are super easy in terms of maintenance?

Best option would be large capacity HOB. I'd recommend Emperor400 or AC110. The E400 filter pad can be changed in mere seconds. The AC110 can hold a high capacity of ceramic media and produces a lot of flow. I recommend 2 of either these HOBs. Even though, two AC110 is a bit overkill, your Africans will love the extra flow, and I personally don't believe there's ever such a thing as too much mechanical filtration

2) Is the filter something you want to hide and not be seen?

Canisters best assets are that they are unseen and allow the back of the tank to be closer to the wall to create a much cleaner, nicer look, but maintenance is a lot, lot more involved. If this is the route you'd rather go, then I'd recommend 2 smaller models like Eheim 2213.

I'm a firm believer that it is better to have multiple smaller units than 1 large unit. This is because if a single unit fail, you're in emergency mode, but if 1 of multiple units fail, you got time to resolve the issue. Same philosophy for heaters.


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

I have gone a bit over board, but on my 75 I have two AC 110's and an Ehiem 2217. It works very well.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

TripleW said:


> I have gone a bit over board, but on my 75 I have two AC 110's and an Ehiem 2217. It works very well.


That's about 17X turnover.....just a little over board! lol I like your style!


----------



## TripleW (Apr 3, 2012)

Fishnut71 said:


> TripleW said:
> 
> 
> > I have gone a bit over board, but on my 75 I have two AC 110's and an Ehiem 2217. It works very well.
> ...


HAHA! Go big or go home I always say!


----------

